# My Waxstock Prep - Part 1- Pic Heavy



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Some of you may remember my red Jaguar XF Sportbrake at Waxstock last year that I entered in the Top 16 Showdown. My plan was to enter again this year after failing to make the grade last year, so as soon as tickets were released a purchased an entry to the Showdown.

A small change of plan and I sold the car a few weeks after I bought the ticket.

The good knows is that I bought an upgrade  in the form of a lovely Ultra Blue Jaguar XFR-S Sportbrake  For those that don't know, this is the 5.0 V8 Supercharged with 542bhp (550PS in new money )

Here she is as I bought here back in March.













































































































As you can see, she looked really good but there were lots of swirls, RDS, etching and various paint defects, so far from perfect.

So I hatched a plan to start getting her ready for Waxstock. Last year I did everything in the week leading to Waxstock and in all honesty, some of it was a little rushed. This year I've started early, some say too early, but she is my daily driver and I will struggle for time. I also had 10 days off for Easter/My birthday last week so took the opportunity to get the paint sorted.

At this point I spoke with my good mate Rob @ Dooka and asked if he had any free time in his unit and fortunately he had a few days over Easter when he had no cars in. So he very, very kindly allowed me to use his unit whilst he worked on other things.

On Sunday I gave her a good wash and decontamination ready for polishing on Monday. The products I used were;

Autoglanz BugOff bug remover
Autosmart G101 APC
Envy Car Care Bubbly Jubbly snow foam
Dooka large & small washpad
Farecla G3 Bodywork Detox Shampoo
Dooka Wheels wheel shampoo
Dooka Bleed fallout remover
Autosmart Tardis tar and glue remover
CarPro clay towel

And here are the results;































































































































































































































































































































































































































On Monday I drove over to Dooka's and set to work. First stop, another snowfoam and rinse off following the 19 mile drive.














































She was then moved inside to dry off and inspection. She was quite swirly and had lots of defects so a two stage correction was decided. Fortunately our friend Craig came along to help as Dooka, being a Waxstock judge, isn't allowed to help me 





































https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2842/33458190543_bb21edbaa7_b.jpg[/img

[img]https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2914/33458223333_b04d636c0f_b.jpg



















































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































:buffer: By Wednesday Lunchtime, she was ready for coating... woweee she is a big car and Craig could only help me on Monday and a few hours Tuesday evening. I've used a rotary once before but that was just a pink to red rejuvenation on my sister's old Vauxhall. I had to get to grips with the Festool RAP 150 having only used my Shinemate EP801 previously. The Festool is a very nice machine indeed. Very smooth and controllable. I was using a green Chemical Guys Hexlogic pad with Scholl Conepts S20 and Craig was using his Flex PE 14-2 with Koch Chemie F5, as he preferred it over the S20. For stage two we went for Gyeon Q2 Primer and a red Hexlogic pad.

We managed to remove 99% of the swirls and rounded of many of the RDS but there are still some defects. Without repainting these will have to stay.

Next I moved onto the coating. I discussed this with Dooka and decided to give Gyeon Q2 Prime a go. I've heard lots of good things about Gyeon products and their Primer was very nice so off I went and by Thursday lunchtime she was fully coated with Q2 Prime. To speed up curing I got the infrared curing lamps out and gave each section 10 minutes under the lamps. Next I needed to choose a top coat. My instant choice was Gyeon Q2 Booster as a natural companion to Prime however when I applied it to the bonnet I wasn't really sure. It flashes off INSTANTLY, which at first was a huge shock but it was OK. The biggest problem was the slickness. According to Gyeon it's supposed to be very slick once applied but I had a hard time telling the sections apart from the uncoated areas as it was almost as grabbing at the Prime coating. Not being confident it was applying correctly, and discussing it with Dooka, I opted to reach for an old favourite, Gtechniq Exo, but this time the new V3 version. This applied much more easily and gave awesome slickness to the paint. Again more speed curing and a second coat of Exo and she was done 


























































































































































Then that was it, she was ready to go! :driver:

Unfortunately the weather was overcast on the Friday so not ideal for photos but I did manage to get some on Sunday.























































Finally, on Monday, the new Jaguar, XF and R-S badges arrived from the dealer and she was back to normal 










And there we have it. Part 1 of my Waxstock preparation complete. Still lots more to do :wall:


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

i'm lost for words


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

JwilliamsM said:


> i'm lost for words


Is that good or bad? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

Nice work and look forward to part2. Out of interest how are your reg plates held on,look like Velcro.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Welshquattro1 said:


> Nice work and look forward to part2. Out of interest how are your reg plates held on,look like Velcro.


Correct. Heavy duty Velcro. Easier to remove for cleaning.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

That a Beast, great work and fimgers crossed for Waxstock.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Cracking finish bud:thumb: look forward to see it in the flesh at Waxstock.


----------



## optical (Nov 12, 2005)

Wow that is simply stunning. The colour is lovely. 
Just wondered if the reason it didnt make the grade last year was because it was a new car? Do they have some system where newer cars which wouldnt need so much work dont get scored as favourably as say a 10 year old car.


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

That is one sexy machine great colour choice


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

optical said:


> Wow that is simply stunning. The colour is lovely.
> Just wondered if the reason it didnt make the grade last year was because it was a new car? Do they have some system where newer cars which wouldnt need so much work dont get scored as favourably as say a 10 year old car.


There is a system, but it's all taken into account. Restorations, resprays, garage queens, etc. My car last year was two years old with 35k miles on the clock. Hardly new 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

That is a thing of beauty :argie: excellent work indeed and a stunning color. I have entered my car to the show and shine and after seeing your effort, I have my work cut out, but it's the fun in taking part for me. I look forward to seeing your car in the metal. :detailer:


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

That is stunning I look forward to seeing it in the flesh good luck at Waxstock.


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Wow.
Picture heavy or not, that's some work and effort into that.

I love this shade of blue that the likes of Porsche, BMW etc...... despite the fact I drove about in a British Gas 'blue' van for some years.

I bet it sounds simply awesome also.

Good luck at Waxstock buddy. I'll pop by and say Hi once the boss pulls her finger out and buys me some tickets.


----------



## dan4291 (Dec 7, 2012)

What a beast, and now it shines to match! Great work!


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

nbray67 said:


> Wow.
> 
> Picture heavy or not, that's some work and effort into that.
> 
> ...


It sounds pretty good at the moment but I am looking for an exhaust upgrade.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## muchoado (Dec 5, 2016)

truly an amazing car


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Great Colour and looking Good.....


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great work:thumb:


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Stunning car, and fantastic work and write-up!

Absolutely burst out laughing at the sneaky mooning pic too:lol::lol:
(Did anyone else spot it?? )


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

What a machine fella, great work :thumb:


----------



## Boxer (Feb 9, 2017)

Fantastic car and fantastic write up. Really enjoyed the pictures. Being new to all this can I ask do you have the whole car judged, by this i mean the interior and under the bonnet etc. Look forward to updates


----------



## c16rkc (Apr 15, 2010)

Excellent write up and pictures - best of luck at Wax stock!

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Great looking motor :thumb:

Love the R-S


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Boxer said:


> Fantastic car and fantastic write up. Really enjoyed the pictures. Being new to all this can I ask do you have the whole car judged, by this i mean the interior and under the bonnet etc. Look forward to updates


Everything is checked.  cheers.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dchapman88 (Mar 17, 2016)

Can I just ask, why did you add all the badges back? 
Debadged looks really clean and clear, do you not think just the jag badge back would look nicer? 

Only my opinion, understand you might wanna keep it as OEM as possible


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

dchapman88 said:


> Can I just ask, why did you add all the badges back?
> Debadged looks really clean and clear, do you not think just the jag badge back would look nicer?
> 
> Only my opinion, understand you might wanna keep it as OEM as possible


That's the exactly reason I added them. OEM  I prefer it with the badges. No point hiding what it is, its bright blue lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dchapman88 (Mar 17, 2016)

Puntoboy said:


> That's the exactly reason I added them. OEM  I prefer it with the badges. No point hiding what it is, its bright blue lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Fair shout, each to their own

Stunning looking motor, it's a real credit to the graft you've clearly put in. 
Can't wait to see it at waxstock


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

Lovely job you've made of that bud, had one pass me tonight when I was walking the dog (although a saloon) and it sounded gorgeous. Lol just realised your only in Kettering, I'll keep my eye open for you :wave:


----------



## mb1 (Oct 5, 2016)

great job


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Speechless. Absolutely beautiful xfr and fantastic effort gone into the detail. Lovely.


----------



## ms_kostakiss (Nov 13, 2012)

:doublesho Perfect job, great write up, amazing car! :argie: Thank you for sharing.


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

Beautiful car and very well presented. Make sure you don't make the same mistakes as last year, was it the boot lid that let you down ?


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

bradleymarky said:


> Beautiful car and very well presented. Make sure you don't make the same mistakes as last year, was it the boot lid that let you down ?


Boot lid?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

I thought there was a bit you missed under the boot lid or am I thinking of somebody else.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Erm maybe. I never really received any feedback. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

The person I am thinking about got some advice from dooka (I think) regarding some Dust under the boot lid.
May not have been you but I remember one member mentioning it last year.


----------



## Andysp (Jan 1, 2017)

You lucky,lucky man.

Beautiful car made even more stunning with the work you've put in.

Good luck at waxstock.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

bradleymarky said:


> The person I am thinking about got some advice from dooka (I think) regarding some Dust under the boot lid.
> May not have been you but I remember one member mentioning it last year.


Ah no, you're right. That was me and it was the bonnet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mattyhall22 (Apr 10, 2012)

Love it, I want one!


----------



## dazzyb (Feb 9, 2010)

Lovely looking car, time well spent as it looks better than new.
Look forward to seeing at waxstock


----------



## noidea0 (Apr 4, 2013)

Well done Chris, look forward to seeing it Sunday


----------



## Serkie (Dec 8, 2007)

Wowzers!

Congratulations on the new car and what a detail. Looks stunning.

Enjoy and good luck for the show season.


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Stunning car, very jealous!! 

I wish i had some of those infared lamps too.


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Lovely jubbly, epic write-up, beast of a motor.


----------



## Asim (Mar 25, 2017)

That's an awesome detail Puntoboy. I remember seeing your previous car at Waxstock last year. I had just started to get interested in detailing back then and thought your car looked in great condition, it certainly inspired me. 

Good luck this year. Hope to see your new car at Waxstock this year if I can make it to the event :thumb:


----------



## CJohnson (Sep 2, 2014)

nice pics chris however that craig fella is pretty good looking also i heard you took some (cracking pics) i assume they will be in the next few parts ?


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Nice motor Chris  

I've been following your progress on the dooka Instagram, looks like you've had a busy Easter. 

Sent from my FRD-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alfa male (Jun 16, 2009)

Very nice and thank you for the video clip treat too


----------



## mb1 (Oct 5, 2016)

what is a coating primer


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

mb1 said:


> what is a coating primer


It's a SIO2 based primer that allows SIO2 based coatings to bond more easily with the paint surface. Taken from the Gyeon site;



> Q² Primer is an ultra-light finish and SIO2 primer. It provides superb pre-coating surface preparation and an incredibly glossy finish. Its main aim is to perfect the finish on the paints which are hardest to work with, dramatically reducing the risk of scratch marks during the final wipe off before coating. Q² Primer leaves a smooth and slick surface, ready to coat.


----------



## Jag_Andrew (Jul 6, 2016)

Wow, stunning car! I saw your red sportbrake last year and that was stunning but this is on another level! I own a sportbrake too so I feel your pain with the time it takes to clean

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## harry.jackson (Dec 29, 2014)

Absolutely incredible stuff! Love these sportsbrakes and you have it in the best colour 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## W124coupe (Jun 8, 2014)

Wow! I remember seeing your red one at Waxstock and that was amazing. Excellent alternative to the Audi/VW/Merc equivalents which we so many of on the road. Pictures make it look easy but these big cars take a lot of time to detail. Good effort.


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Core, I don't like your new car matey, I love it, the colour looks similar to the blue on the current ford focus's. An absolute epic detail in workmanship and presentation.


----------



## NeoEvo8 (May 14, 2017)

I agree with ibiza55. Love it, freat work.

Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


----------



## Forsh (Jun 13, 2014)

Proper!

...in all respects!





Re: number plates: people who just screw a plate on willy nilly sould be taken out and shot!
My last car had two plastic inserts in the boot and two rusty screw holes 1/2" from each one!  and about 6 holes in the front bumper


----------



## diesel x (Jul 27, 2013)

Great work and beautiful colour! Having a long extension on the polisher does it make it feel unstable or top heavy?


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

diesel x said:


> Great work and beautiful colour! Having a long extension on the polisher does it make it feel unstable or top heavy?


Thanks.

It takes a little getting used to but it doesn't feel unstable or top heavy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

Puntoboy said:


> Thanks.
> 
> It takes a little getting used to but it doesn't feel unstable or top heavy.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The only thing I found, was just getting used to the additional distance as it felt a little odd but after about 20 mins it just became natural :thumb:


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Been a while since I posted this thread, but I thought it was as good of a place as any up update the progress of my car.

I entered the Top 16 at Waxstock with it in 2017 and unfortunately didn't make the grade once again.  I decided that I wouldn't try for the Top 16 in 2018 and was lucky enough to be asked by Dooka to not only help him on his first ever stand at the show, but it also have my car on display with it! With that came over 100 hours of work I put into the car in the 6 months leading up to Waxstock that year. I thought I had more photos of the work but I don't seem to have any, must have been too busy actually working on it than taking photos.

New wheels, polished and coated with CarPro DLUX


























For Waxstock 2018 I gave her a two stage machine polish (using Sholl S20 and Gyeon Primer) followed by Gyeon MOHS and Bead (Dooka had to apply this as it's an accredited only coating, however I did the preparation and helped with wipe down)


















Been to Santa Pod a few times










































Fitted a new exhaust centre section.


















Been on a couple of track days


















New carbon fibre engine cover










And finally, for Waxstock this year I gave her a single stage machine polish with CarPro Essence followed by a coating of CQuartz Lite and Gliss.


















































My new steering wheel (which I absolutely love) I coated with CarPro Cquartz Leather. Craig from CarPro also sent me down a lovely little care package containing a maintenance wash kit.










As you can see, I use this car every day (more or less). She lives outside on my driveway and 99% of the work on her is done by myself. I've owned her for two years and driven over 35,000 miles in her during that time. She's not in perfect condition, there are a few RDS and quite a few stone chips to the front.


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

How much You used Cquartz Lite? Did You made panel wipe after Essence or not?Looking good


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

sm81 said:


> How much You used Cquartz Lite? Did You made panel wipe after Essence or not?Looking good


I think there was about 1/3 of the Lite used. I didn't really look. Wipe down with a MF after Essence but no panel wipe. Previously with the two stage there was a wipe down with panel wipe after the compounding stage but no panel wipe with the refining stage.

Thank you 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mb1 (Oct 5, 2016)

how long does the gyeon and EXO gtechinq ceramic coating last


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

I only had it on my car for a year as I was prepping for Waxstock, and it was still there.


----------



## mb1 (Oct 5, 2016)

how does it take for ceramic to cure under infrared lamp for ceramic coating I like to be a car detailer


----------

